# Too many Hondas



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

You know, I don't have anything against Honda. Have two of their bikes actually. I've owned several of their cars. But damn, there's too many Odysseys on the road. There's one Routan besides mine in town, but I must pass 30-40 Odysseys daily. I suppose they are probably going to be more reliable in the long run but I suppose that's what makes the typical VW owner, the fact that we just have to be a little contrary, even for no good reason! Hey, I'm good with it...


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Too many Hondas (BlackVanRoutan)*

Well, I will agree with that......I am a loyal VW guy also, I am currently in #14. But when it came to a van we weighed all of our options, including best bang for our buck. The honda was def. on are list and probably the must tested....reliable van, and the resale is amazing. 
I too would have bought a Routan, but it does not have any history yet, and it's cousins, the Grand Caravan and the T&C don't have a great resale. I know I bought a used 08 GC SXT, similar to a Routan SE for 13,700 a few months ago.
I will admit, everytime I pass a Routan which is not often I do wish would would have bought one, but the barely over $200 a month payment is very nice also


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Too many Hondas (sldrsvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sldrsvw* »_ I bought a used 08 GC SXT,



How in the world do you buy a used Minivan, are you still picking out the cheerios from under the seats? dried milk stains? crayon marks?
People Destroy Minivans (and basically any other car for that matter)
at least your payment is nice


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Too many Hondas (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

How in the world do you buy a used Minivan, are you still picking out the cheerios from under the seats? dried milk stains? crayon marks?
People Destroy Minivans (and basically any other car for that matter)
at least your payment is nice

LOL!!! Usually true. I am very picky about my vehicles, so when I got it home I spent about 3 hours detailing it ( i found no cheerios). Just recently had it at the Dodge dealer for service, and the service writer commented on how nice it was both inside and out.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Too many Hondas (sldrsvw)*

aww good for you man!
i know 5 other minivan owners, and it is a science project to try to figure out what life forms are being spawned from the rotted milk, dirty diapers, and spilled juice cups in their back seats.


----------



## mjhicks (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Too many Hondas (BlackVanRoutan)*

I think one reason there are so many Hondas is that Consumer Reports seems to just love them and Toyota. I have always felt that VWs were at least as well built as both brands, and you seemed to get a much nicer car for the money. Both of the Japanese companies seem like they are of cheaper construction, and the fit and finish just doesn't seem to be of the same quality.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Too many Hondas (mjhicks)*

The reason there are so many Hondas on the road is because they make an outstanding minivan. I'm on my second Odyssey and it's been a great vehicle. I get compliments all of the time on how quiet & smooth it is to drive and our local service center is top-notch. I used to own a Eurovan MV Weekender, and if VW ever brings it back to the states, I'll certainly reconsider moving back to VW van.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Too many Hondas (euro sport)*

Wife reasons that this is why she wanted a Routan. Too many Odysseys, Siennas and Caravans. How would she ever find the van in a mall parking lot??


----------



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Too many Hondas (routancan)*

We have had 3 odysseys limiteds in the family since 05 the first was junk, it had so many problem that the dealer agreed to take it back after a little more than a year on the road.. the other two I have yet to hear any problems with, other than while sitting in the back seat it is very difficult to hear people talk in the front seat due to the van being noisy. I have test driven the toyota Sienna many times.. the plastic interior bits are cheap cheap cheap.. the van blows in the wind while driving down the road.. but the LE does have a great dash and I really like the engine, that said there is one on our street that has had nothing but problems.. and Toyota quality is not what it once was. Kia well we noticed one that was two years old with rust... give them ten years and we will see..


----------



## 6910sb (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Too many Hondas (Bogartbec)*

I'll probably end up in a Japanese van also. I drive a Dodge Caravan for a vanpool, and the Caravan is a great vehicle, but my wife will have nothing to do with a VW badged Dodge. I actually would buy the Routan in a heartbeat, but there is no question that you can't go wrong with Honda or Toyota.

_Modified by 6910sb at 6:46 AM 9-18-2009_


_Modified by 6910sb at 7:04 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Too many Hondas (6910sb)*

"my wife will have nothing to do with a VW badged Dodge"
Well it's her (and your) loss. The Routan is the best minivan out there right now.


----------

